# Black Ant looking flys in my tank



## zaj005 (May 5, 2007)

i noticed one last night and and now when i got home i have two, they look like they could get eaten by the frogs but i dont know im just trying to figure out if they are something i put in there or let in there im not really sure?


----------



## zaj005 (May 5, 2007)




----------



## zaj005 (May 5, 2007)




----------



## zaj005 (May 5, 2007)




----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

i can't tell from the pics but if they are indeed ants with wings it might be queen ants....but I doubt that....so i dunno.


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

Those are definately not winged ants. I'd guess some sort of dipteran fly native to your area or where you got your aquarium supplies from.


----------



## zaj005 (May 5, 2007)

UMM ive lived here a while and cant remember seeing this but im wondering if its the high humitity that we have been haveing that brought them out and then into my talk while i watered last night


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

OneTwentySix said:
 

> Those are definately not winged ants. I'd guess some sort of dipteran fly native to your area or where you got your aquarium supplies from.


Agreed. The antennae are wrong for an ant. I also can't see a restriction between the thoracic and abdominal sections. Looks like a Dipteran to me. Cool bug.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's a question, do you by chance feed your frogs Phoenix Worms because Phoenix worms are in fact larvae of the black soldier fly. So given the right conditions it could pupat and then hatch out. After I googled the image it would be safe to say it is that, Black Soldier Fly (Hermetia illucens)...Of coarse this is only true if you have feed Phoenix Worms in the past.

That's what I got...See ya.


----------



## zaj005 (May 5, 2007)

WOW, Yes, i do feed them phoenix worms and have seen them days after i put them in. So thats it i dont know if thats happens much but i have a new solder fly today/

Thank you so much


----------



## frog (Aug 11, 2007)

wierd


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

yep ive had some phoenix worms get loose and morph into flies. thats them. they look kinda dangerous dont they. like a wasp, but im sure they are harmless.


----------



## zaj005 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah i think my frogs eat them too but in the last month i have seen like 7 or 8 so alot must of gotten out


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

widmad27 said:


> Here's a question, do you by chance feed your frogs Phoenix Worms because Phoenix worms are in fact larvae of the black soldier fly. So given the right conditions it could pupat and then hatch out. After I googled the image it would be safe to say it is that, Black Soldier Fly (Hermetia illucens)...Of coarse this is only true if you have feed Phoenix Worms in the past.
> 
> That's what I got...See ya.


Wow, good call. Black Soldier Flies seem to have white hind tarsi, as your pictures clearly show, and are in fact wasp mimics (making them possibly look antlike).


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yep, that's a soldier fly.


----------

